# Conversion into DRI-Is it worth it?



## tullfan (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a 2BR floating week at Arizona Villa Mirage with a MG of $860.  Recently while on vacation there the sales team offered to convert this deeded property into the DRI points system 10,000pts + The Club + into the US Collection for $8500 + MF $1400.
At first I agreed and then declined.  The follow-up sales person offered  11,000pts for $4500 + the Club and $235 added to my present MF.
I was also given the choice of a straight conversion with no purchase of additional points.  It would convert to 9500 pts for $2995 + the Club + $235 added to my present MF.
Welcome to the land of confusion.  I understand the flexibility of The Club over the deeded property.  Obviously the first offer is out of the question.  Which other offer is the best value for me.  
Thanks to everyone


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 20, 2009)

*I sure wouldn't give up my deed*



tullfan said:


> I have a 2BR floating week at Arizona Villa Mirage with a MG of $860.  Recently while on vacation there the sales team offered to convert this deeded property into the DRI points system 10,000pts + The Club + into the US Collection for $8500 + MF $1400.
> At first I agreed and then declined.  The follow-up sales person offered  11,000pts for $4500 + the Club and $235 added to my present MF.
> I was also given the choice of a straight conversion with no purchase of additional points.  It would convert to 9500 pts for $2995 + the Club + $235 added to my present MF.
> Welcome to the land of confusion.  I understand the flexibility of The Club over the deeded property.  Obviously the first offer is out of the question.  Which other offer is the best value for me.
> Thanks to everyone



I would never pay to give up my deeded ownership (option #1 on your post). I have found the Club option - $2995 + annual fee while still keeping your deeded time - to be a value for us (although we paid only $1100 in 1999 to get that). The fees have jumped from $135 to $235 in less than 2 years under Diamond control so that is troublesome to me. I feel good that if I want I can just drop the Club option and still have my week (and lower fees) anytime I want. 

Would I pay $2995 plus higher fees today to get The Club? I doubt it. While we enjoy the many resort choices we are forced into II (little value - and the "enhancements" we are forced to pay for are a bad joke not worth anything) and the extra $235 in annual fees is nothing to ignore. Plus $2995 would buy some really nice resorts or a ton of Wyndham Points - a much better choice IMO.  So if I was considering the buy today at today's prices I'd most likely pass.


----------



## tullfan (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.  I think I'll stick with my deeded property and lower MF.  I know the disadvantage is I'm stuck at my home resort.  If I thought about going elsewhere is joining II and trading the best idea or do you have other suggestions?  Trying to figure out the best way to max my usage of the week and get its value.


----------



## JoeMid (Jun 21, 2009)

tullfan said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I think I'll stick with my deeded property and lower MF.  I know the disadvantage is I'm stuck at my home resort.  If I thought about going elsewhere is joining II and trading the best idea or do you have other suggestions?  Trying to figure out the best way to max my usage of the week and get its value.


While I did hear, I think over on TS4Ms, that DRI was going to dual affiliate many of their managed resorts over time, you need to find out whether Scottsdale Villa Mirage is dual affiliated.  I know that their Williamsburg resorts are only affiliated with RCI currently.  You say - well why is Greensprings in the II catalog?  -  it is in the II catalog because it is affiliated through THE Club, not as an individual resort.  This means that a Greensprings weeks owner (where their property is straight weeks and not pledged to THE Club) cannot deposit their week into II, only RCI or an independent exchange company that may accept it.  My thoughts are that Villa Mirage may still be the same way and that you cannot deposit your week there currently.


----------

